# Hackintosh Mavericks : Certain port USB inactif.



## Marcow (15 Novembre 2013)

Salut a tous.

Après avoir installer mon premier hackintosh, tout est absolument 100% fonctionnel exempté 2 petit truque.

1- Le son de la Carte Mère. Ce problème m'importe peux sachant que j'utilise une carte son externe et que celle ci marche nickel.

2- Tout les port usb ne fonctionne pas.
Ce point est important, en effet tout mes port usb sont actuellement occupé, et bien sur il m'en faut plus...

J'ai essayé d'installer GenericUSBXHCI.kext avec Kext Utility ; après j'ai effectué un reboot. Mais il semblerai que cela ne marche pas.

Mon bios semble bien réglé.. Ma Carte est un GA-Z77x-D3h

De plus il me semble que ces port on marché ; notamment avant l'execution de multibeast. 

Que faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

Autant pour moi, la solution : 

DL multibeast for mavericks

Ne rien coché a part : driver - misc - Usb3 universal...

Install

Reboot.

Good day.


----------

